# RWE's Big Questions for 2016 (Grizzlies)



## RollWithEm

1) Is it possible that this team will be even better defensively (with the addition of Matt Barnes) than they were last year?

2) With Courtney Lee, Vince Carter, and Tony Allen still eating up mintues and with Matt Barnes now in the fold, what will Jeff Green's role be for this team? Will he provide enough steady production to get consistent 20+ minutes on average this season?

3) Does Zach Randolph have anything left in the tank? He put up 16/10 in 32 minutes last season. Can that continue?

4) Will Brandan Wright be able to solidify that back-up big spot that Memphis has struggled to fill the last few years? Or will this team still lose leads whenever Gasol goes to the bench?

5) Is this team still a factor in the Western Conference? What seed will they finish with? Can they win a series? Two? Can they make the Conference Finals?


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Is it possible that this team will be even better defensively (with the addition of Matt Barnes) than they were last year?
> 
> 2) With Courtney Lee, Vince Carter, and Tony Allen still eating up mintues and with Matt Barnes now in the fold, what will Jeff Green's role be for this team? Will he provide enough steady production to get consistent 20+ minutes on average this season?
> 
> 3) Does Zach Randolph have anything left in the tank? He put up 16/10 in 32 minutes last season. Can that continue?
> 
> 4) Will Brandan Wright be able to solidify that back-up big spot that Memphis has struggled to fill the last few years? Or will this team still lose leads whenever Gasol goes to the bench?
> 
> 5) Is this team still a factor in the Western Conference? What seed will they finish with? Can they win a series? Two? Can they make the Conference Finals?


1. Yes. Unfortunately, it's been proven more than once now that defense can only carry them so far. They need to be able to score the ball, and I just don't see where that necessary scoring is going to come from.

2. I can see Green getting 20+ minutes, especially with Vince getting older. I'm sure he'll see a decrease in his minutes so he can be well rested for the postseason. 

3. I don't see why not. 

4. If you're looking to Brandon Wright to fill that void, it can't be a good thing. Nothing against the guy. Solid player. But nothing special.

5. I feel this team can beat anybody, but I don't see it happening until they get a legitimate scorer, whatever position that may be, to get them over the hump. It's going to be more of the same with this team. Top-6 team, probably, and a 1st or 2nd round exit.


----------

